# Brittany vs. Small Munsterlander



## olchevy (Aug 24, 2010)

I own a Brittany now and have in the past also. Today I was flipping through a dog book we had come across these dogs called Small Munsterlanders, they look very similar to my Brittany other than the fact they all seem to have a full long tail, and according to the AKC book they fill the same kind of bird hunting dog role. I have never heard anything about them till now, ya'll know anything about them? Breeders, pricing, temperaments, train-ability etc.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 24, 2010)

Rare breed here in the US and very pricey . Temperment about like a setter or britt .


----------

